# Skyscraper shorthand



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

We all use it, our own little abbreviations for buildings, cities and neighborhoods and such. Here's 20 of the more common ones I've seen, can you name them all? Some are easy, some are more obscure. 

*Note in order to get all of them, you'll need to have travelled around the ENTIRE forum quite a bit.

BD
BoC
BPC
ESB
FCP
HKC
2IFC
JHC
LBT
LSD
2PRU
1RQ
SZR
T101
TTC
TTT
US7
WFC
WTC
WTP


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

BD- Burj Dubai
BoC- Bank of China
BPC-???
ESB-Empire State Building
FCP-First Canadian Place
HKC-Hong Kong centre??
2IFC- 2 International Finance centre
JHC- John Hancock centre
LBT _ London Bridge Tower
LSD-???
2PRU-2 Prudential Plaza
1RQ-1???
SZD-???
T101- Taipei 101
TTC_ Trump Tower Chicago
TTT- Trump Tower Toronto
US7- Union Square 7
WFC- World Finance Centre?
WTC-World Trade Centre
WTP-World Trade Plaza?


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

^The ones you guees are correct. Of the remaning, one is a city abbreviation I've only seen here and two are major highways that go through major hi-rise cities.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

SZD - Sheikh Zayed Road?
1RQ - 1 River Quay????
BPC - Baldpate Compliant????
LSD - apart from a drug, I have no idea


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Oriolus said:


> LSD - apart from a drug, I have no idea


:hahaha: good one!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

LSD = Lakeshore Drive
Tough one


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

1RQ = 1 Raffles Quay?
BPC = Battery Park City?


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

i think this must be the list!

BD- Burj Dubai
BoC- Bank of China
BPC- Battery Park City
ESB- Empire State Building
FCP- First Canadian Place
HKC- Hong Kong Centre
2IFC- 2 International Finance centre
JHC- John Hancock centre
LBT- London Bridge Tower
LSD- Lakeshore Drive
2PRU- 2 Prudential Plaza
1RQ- 1 Raffles Quay
SZR- Sheikh Zayed Road
T101- Taipei 101
TTC- Trump Tower Chicago
TTT- Trump Tower Toronto
US7- Union Square 7
WFC- World Finance Centre
WTC- World Trade Centre
WTP- ???World Trump Plaza???


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Not quite.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

i know another one:
FT = freedom tower
OBP = One Bryant Park


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

TT = Turning Torso.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

BAA - Burj Al Arab
ET - Emirates Towers


----------

